# Bất ngờ với công dụng của mận, đào trong điều trị ung thư vú



## MoonLight (8/6/18)

Các tế bào ung thư vú đã bị tiêu diệt khi người mắc bệnh này được điều trị bằng chất chiết xuất từ quả mận, đào.

*Bất ngờ với công dụng của mận, đào trong điều trị ung thư vú*
Các nhà khoa học thuộc Trung tâm nghiên cứu AgriLife Texas (Mỹ) đã rút ra kết luận này sau khi nghiên cứu trong phòng thí nghiệm, theo hãng tin New Kerala. Cuộc thử nghiệm cho kết quả rất khả quan khi các tế bào ung thư bị tiêu diệt song các tế bào bình thường thì không bị ảnh hưởng bởi chất chiết xuất kể trên. 



​
Nghiên cứu được xuất bản trên tạp chí Nông nghiệp và hóa thực phẩm cho thấy, polyphenol (hoạt chất trong thực vật có tác dụng kháng viêm, sát trùng, chống lão hoá và chống oxy hoá) đóng vai trò tiêu diệt tế bào ung thư.

Ban đầu, các nhà nghiên cứu tìm hiểu về chất chống oxy hóa và hoạt chất thực vật có trong mận rồi nhận thấy, các chất này thậm chí bằng hoặc nhiều hơn quả việt quất (loại quả được coi là vượt trội hơn các hoa quả khác về hai loại chất này).

Bước tiếp theo là tìm hiểu chất chống oxy hóa có đặc tính chống loại ung thư cụ thể nào không. Nhà nghiên cứu chọn ung thư vú (bệnh ung thư phổ biến với phụ nữ). Theo Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới, ung thư vú chiếm khoảng 16% số trường hợp tử vong vì ung thư ở phụ nữ toàn cầu.

Các nhà nghiên cứu đã sử dụng chiết xuất của hai loại quả thường gặp hàng ngày là mận và đào. Chiết xuất thậm chí tiêu diệt được cả tế bào ung thư gây hấn nhất, nhưng không hề ảnh hưởng đến tế bào khỏe mạnh.

Mặc dù chưa tiến hành thử nghiệm trực tiếp trên bệnh nhân, song đây có thể là một tin tốt lành đối với giới nghiên cứu. Cho đến nay, các phương thức trị liệu ung thư thường rất mạnh, tiêu diệt không chỉ các tế bào xấu mà cả các tế bào khỏe mạnh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

